# Lexan Body Painting



## RacinRink (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I am looking for a person or business that will paint a Lexan body of a Nitro Hauler. I have looked in my local area and in two other states where I have lived.:freak: Can anyone help me out. I would like to get some photos of their work and make a quick decision. I am going for Authenticity; paying close attention to detail! The Nitro Hauler body I have comes from www.TruckStopRacing.com.
If you can help me, I would really appreciate it. Thanks!!!

-RacinRink-


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

looks neat, but $1700 ??


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

*painter*



RacinRink said:


> Hey everyone,
> I am looking for a person or business that will paint a Lexan body of a Nitro Hauler. I have looked in my local area and in two other states where I have lived.:freak: Can anyone help me out. I would like to get some photos of their work and make a quick decision. I am going for Authenticity; paying close attention to detail! The Nitro Hauler body I have comes from www.TruckStopRacing.com.
> If you can help me, I would really appreciate it. Thanks!!!
> 
> -RacinRink-


http://rcsteve93.googlepages.com/scubastevegrafixs

the kid is good.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

You got PM racin


----------



## tw78911sc (Feb 2, 2003)

If you want realism, be sure to use someone that can cut their own mask, hand cutting flames is a lot different than hand cutting corporate logos/text.

Tom

check my gallery, I also cut mask (see Oval For Sale, Custom Masks)



L4OvalRacer said:


> You got PM racin


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

RacinRink said:


> Hey everyone,
> I am looking for a person or business that will paint a Lexan body of a Nitro Hauler. I have looked in my local area and in two other states where I have lived.:freak: Can anyone help me out. I would like to get some photos of their work and make a quick decision. I am going for Authenticity; paying close attention to detail! The Nitro Hauler body I have comes from www.TruckStopRacing.com.
> If you can help me, I would really appreciate it. Thanks!!!
> 
> -RacinRink-


Try Jody Miller over at Killler Koncepts www.killerkoncepts.org :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

*Tw78911sc Work*

I Have Personally Used Toms (tw78911sc) Mask's And They Are Second To None,,, His Mask's Are Sharp And Very Detailed


----------

